# Shame



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2012)

[video=youtube;62nelnMXW3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62nelnMXW3M[/video]




Ci siamo. Dopo una serie di inutili film di Natale, arrivano i titoli buoni. Era ora. A cominciare da "Shame", complesso, anche fastidioso, ma estremamente innovativo mélo irlandese-cattolico su due fratelli sessodipendenti in quel di New York, diretto dall'artista nero inglese Steve McQueen dopo il dramma politico "Hunger" dedicato allo sciopero della fame dell'irlandese Bobby Sands.
Anche se salutato come uno dei migliori film dell'anno ovunque, in America è stato distribuito un mese fa in tempo per essere candidato agli Oscar, è stato accolto durante lo scorso Festival di Venezia con assurdi mugugni e fischi da una critica che si sente male quando si trova qualcosa di diverso dall'ovvietà.
*SHAME FASSBENDER *C'è stato anche chi ha detto (copyright Aspesi) che i critici italiani si fossero storti già nei primi minuti quando avevano visto "un bel bisteccone" come il protagonista Michael Fassbender, ormai una sexy star acclamata (vedi i manifesti del film in Italia), e hanno fatto inutili confronti.
Certo, la grande scena del protagonista che fa pipì inquadrato di spalle dal basso per fare vedere bene il suo rapporto col proprio attrezzo ha lasciato sconvolto il pubblico più interessato all'argomento, ma sarebbe ingiusto e scorretto fermarsi al lato più facile del film, che ha purtroppo ricevuto un divieto ai 14 anni da noi e ai 17 in America che lo limiteranno non poco nella distribuzione.
*SHAME FASSBENDER *Inoltre, è un film sofferente, doloroso, non c'è nessun compiacimento nella descrizione dei molti atti sessuali del suo protagonista, c'è di tutto, anche se McQueen, come in "Hunger", costruisce il suo film intorno al corpo e al martirio della carne e della mente del suo protagonista.
Fassbender, interpreta qui Brandon, aitante yuppie trentenne che sogna gli anni '60, non si trova bene né dentro al suo corpo né nella città dove vive e, soprattutto, non riesce a liberarsi dalla dipendenza da un sesso inutile e ripetitivo, diviso tra internet, mignotte, autoerotismo, locali gay. Per lui è un'ossessione che lo condiziona anche nel rapporto con le altre donne.
*fassbender nudo in HUNGER *Quando entra in campo la sorellina Sissy, Carey Mulligan, non meno turbata di lui, che si concede facilmente ai maschi sperando sempre che sia amore, il quadro si fa più chiaro e l'ossessione di Brandon si sviluppa in violenza e autolesionismo. I due fratelli, apparentemente soli al mondo, irlandesi arrivati da piccoli nel New Jersey, nascondono un passato tormentato che non ci viene rivelato ("Non siamo cattivi", è la spiegazione di Sissy, "è che veniamo da un brutto posto"), e vivono il quotidiano con dolore non riuscendo a appoggiarsi l'un l'altra se non con violenti ricatti sentimentali.
*FASSBENDER IN SHAME *Lui si butta nel sesso per scomparire, soffrire ed espiare. Lei vede nel suicidio l'unico modo per comunicare con lui e riportarlo a un'idea di famiglia che potrebbe essere salvifica. Se "Hunger", che era un film storico con una messa in scena artistica, vedeva il martirio corporale come soluzione politica a una situazione di degrado e servitù collettiva, "Shame" si serve del martirio per arrivare a un riscatto (cattolico?) che potrebbe riportare a un'idea frantumata di comunità.
Grande, difficile film, forse anche non digeribile per tutti, ma con due interpretazioni magistrali dei suoi protagonisti (soprattutto Fassbender), che può correre il rischio di non venir capito dal nostro pubblico e essere etichettato come erotico-intellettualoide. In uscita il 13 febbraio.
*CAREY MULLIGAN IN SHAME **2- FASSBENDER GIOCA A "DAI UN NOME A QUEL PISELLO" SU MTV
VIDEO: http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/712519/members-only-with-michael-fassbender.jhtml#id=1644133 *
Il vj di MTV sottopone a Michael Fassbender foto di cazzi famosi (apparsi nei film) ma con la faccia coperta, e lo sfida a riconoscere di chi si tratta. Da Harvey Keitel in "Cattivo Tenente" in poi, una carrellata di "full frontal" che l'attore di "Shame" nella maggior parte dei casi riconosce.
*3- 2 - IL REGISTA STEVE MCQUEEN: "SONO COME GLI ALCOLIZZATI NON CONOSCONO IL PIACERE"
Arianna Finos per "la Repubblica"*


Polemico, sensibile, pieno di talento, Steve McQueen, 42enne videoartista britannico, ha esordito alla regia nel 2008 con Hunger, film sull´attivista dell´Ira Bobby Sand, premiato a Cannes come migliore opera prima. L´opera seconda, Shame racconta la quotidianità disturbata di un giovane newyorkese ossessionato dal sesso.
*CAREY MULLIGAN* Michael Fassbender, attore anglo-tedesco uscito dalla fucina tarantiniana di Bastardi senza gloria, si masturba ovunque capiti, assolda prostitute per rapporti a tre, si collega ai siti porno dal pc dell´ufficio, va a caccia di sesso nella notte in dark room per soli uomini. 
Un´interpretazione forte, che all´attore è valsa la Coppa Volpi all´ultima Mostra di Venezia. In Italia il film esce domani, vietato ai minori di 14 anni.
*McQueen, perché scegliere di fare un film sulla dipendenza dal sesso?*
«È un film sulla dipendenza, in senso più lato. Fotografa il nostro lasciarci vivere, evitando di guardare in faccia la nostra fragilità. Bisogna cercare di uscire dal guscio, vederci per ciò che siamo veramente».
*CAREY MULLIGAN* *Da dove nasce l´idea di Shame?*
«L´idea del film è nata da una chiacchierata con la mia co-sceneggiatrice Abi Morgan. Siamo partiti da Internet, dalla pornografia in rete, siamo arrivati alla dipendenza da sesso. Poi sono andato a New York dove ho incontrato esperti che si occupano di questo problema».
*E cosa ha scoperto?*
«Che è un disturbo grave, una dipendenza simile all´alcolismo. E che ne soffre un sacco di gente. La prima volta che me ne hanno parlato ho riso, come tutti. Nessuno prende sul serio la troppa voglia di fare sesso. Poi ho realizzato che è come quando sei alcolizzato, solo che invece di sopravvivere alla giornata scolandoti due bottiglie di vodka, lo fai cercando il sesso occasionale. Il tema è tutt´altro che divertente.
*CAREY MULLIGAN* Perché questo bisogno finisce per condizionare ogni aspetto della quotidianità. Una routine che ti costringe a chiuderti in te stesso. E allora cerchi di evitare ogni rapporto emotivo, tenere tutto sotto controllo. Per questo paghi una professionista che dopo il sesso se ne va, lasciandoti alla tua vita sotto controllo. Un uomo mi ha spiegato che il problema di lasciarsi andare t´impedisce di avere un rapporto normale. Un altro mi ha raccontato che ha una bella moglie, che ama, ma che preferisce andare a letto con qualsiasi altra donna, tranne lei».
*E poi arriva la vergogna del titolo: Shame.*
«In tanti, raccontandomi la loro esperienza, continuavano a ripetere questa parola, la vergogna che ti assale appena hai soddisfatto l´urgenza, consumato il rapporto. Ho capito che il titolo era quello».
*Nel film ci sono molte scene di sesso esplicito.*
«Sono diverse tra loro e tutte necessarie. A partire da quella, lunghissima, in cui il protagonista, Brandon, cerca di fare l´amore con la sua collega d´ufficio, una donna bella e, per me, molto sexy. Brandon cerca di entrare in connessione emotiva con lei. Lo vorrebbe davvero, ma non ci riesce. Tutto si rompe. E poi, lo ritroviamo a fare sesso contro la finestra con una prostituta. Tutto si consuma in fretta. "Vuoi da bere?", "Ti aiuto con il reggiseno?", e lei è già fuori dalla stanza. Nessun contatto umano, nessuna complicazione. E poi, la scena di sesso a tre, la notte della discesa agli inferi. Metto in scena i suoi orgasmi, che sono i più disperati del mondo, almeno secondo me. La considero una scena tragica, grazie alla bravura di Fassbender».


----------

